# portage river water level?any one?



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

doea any1 know he water level at the portage river?


----------



## LazyBones (May 25, 2004)

Portage River at Woodville OH 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04195500


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

What kind of bottom does the Portage have for the most part? Mud, gravel, sand, etc. Does it run through B.G.? Not from that area, looking for a new stretch of water since I've had ZERO luck at all of my usual spots this summer. Looking at getting on some smallies. Thanks!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Portage starts in BG...

Mostly rock/shale bottom, but I've run into some mucky spots. It's really low right now.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks BGF! I'll have to head up there and check it out.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

BFG. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishguy777 (Jul 8, 2012)

Try out the portage in Elmore/woodville/oak harbor. 590 bridge. Largemouth, smallmouth, whitebass, rockbass, sheephead, channel cat, pike, bluegill, crappie, and gar. Caught all those there but the pike...pike spawn there early in the season.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Has any1 seen if rain has helped the river come up any???

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## don1fish (Aug 23, 2011)

The water level has almost doubled since Sept 1, but that doesn't mean as much as you think because it started so low. Fish the holes...

The Portage was good fishing in Elmore in early July, but I have not been back since, due to vacation, fishing the Maumee, etc.


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone know if the Portage is still wadable or if its too deep?


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

depends on where you are fising at. I use to wade it all the time over by Woodville and below the dam.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anyone been near the portage river? Has the water returned anyone catching Bass?

cant fish, gotta go catching...


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey ,i live in Oak Harbor ; from here to mouth a Port Clinton there are Large and Smallmouth. In both number and size, Largemouth run from 12 - 18 some over 20" and smallies 10 -17" . Smallies good in spring and when water is hight, big mouth are pretty much always around. Thanks Tim


----------



## Bruin50 (Dec 26, 2012)

Tim67 is there any place to put in a canoe there in oak harbor? I been wanting to fish that area.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Tim pm me where yu would put in

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

There is a area right 'downtown' behind bank and hardware store there was a old bridge thats gone but you could easily carry canoe 25 ft.from parking lot to waters edge. Otherwise down the road (rt.163) in port clinton,oh there is a DNR access site. 
Tim


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hottest spot anytime of year is Public access at Port Clinton, on rt163 jus before P.C. I would hit area going away from town, there's miles of shoreline, oh fish actually seem to turn on when train comes through.
Tim67

Make sure to leave me some, ok


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you go under the railroad tracks? And head towads the mouth of river?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

It really depends on other boat traffic, if there's alot going on it is a waste of time. Bottom gets all stirred up, too much noise etc all ou'll catch then is some sun and sheepshead. Unless I plan on going out on the lake (nice calm quite weekday) I usually find plenty of action on the river. It narrows near access but the more you come toward Oak Harbor It really opens up, but Beware of a strong west wind, it can really draw water level down and FAST. Like 15-20 yards on either bank fast. One hour your throwin to stick ups and if you're not watchin you can be sitting in mud.:C


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what the water temp is at the portage river?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

